# Kennel cough?



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not sure if Dudley has the start of this, will be a real pain if it is. This morning after coming out of his crate he started what I thought was gagging, really horrid noise and was heaving/gagging - he had been licking his leg before he came out of the the crate so I thought he may have a hairball. 10 mins later did the same again then a milder version a few minutes after that. After googling info I thought it maybe KC. Nothing for over an hour now though, I don't know if it can start like this or if he would be doing it much more often. Usually take him with me to the groomers on fridays but have had a chat with Bernie my trainer and she has ok'd me going in for half a day so I can leave him at home. He seems fine so I am not worried about leaving him, I couldn't risk taking him and passing it on if it is Kennel cough, but really hoping it won't come to anything.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake has a similar issue. I thought he hurt his throat pulling for birds. the vet told us it was allergies. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How is Dudley?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie has had kennel cough twice even though she had had he the jab. It sounds horrendous but it didn't really bother her. The worst thing was keeping her in for a week. Dexter never caught it from her either time.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think he does have it - what a pain! he is ok in himself but when he gets up after resting (like giving a welcome when I came in), he makes a horrid noise and makes the retching movement although it is definitely not the retching noise, I left him home when I went to the groomers as I knew hubby could be home early, when I called to ask how he seemed he said 'fine, but he did make a noise like a car starting when I first came in'. Got vets appt tomorrow to confirm if it is, although I'm not sure if they can tell without hearing him do it. I am already missing our walks and its only been today!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh bummer...I hope that he gets better soon, I am glad he is ok ion himself otherwise.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw poor guy. Lola had it as a puppy... It was terrible. I thought it was something really terrible as it looked and sounded awful, her whole little body tensed each time. Lasted for a good 3 weeks I remember but the whole time she was fine in herself. It will probably be worse for you watching xx


----------



## Clarkey (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, Zipper reacted to his kennel cough vaccine and I wasn't sure if he had kennel cough or not. A friend told me to youtube it and there it was - once you hear it you know. I know you are going to the vets anyway but it may put your mind at rest tonight.

Hope he is Ok in himself, he is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yes, I did see a couple of video's this morn which made me pretty sure, it is less the hacking cough and more the retching type, as Ruth says his body really tenses each time, in fact the first time I worried he was about to have a seizure, luckily he's not doing it too often, I hope it stays that way and then stops all together.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och poor Dudley 

I hope he's feeling better today and you find out fir sure from the vet.

Molly quite often does a hacking/wretching type thing as if she's for a furr ball in her throat...she often does it if she gets over excited playing etc.

The kennel cough has quite a distinctive sound though doesn't it? 

Poor Dudley in quarantine 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awwww poor Dudley.... How long does KC last if he has it, hope he gets better soon, poor sausage xxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, been to the vets, quite confusing really but had a good chat, the vet said from my description it did sound as if he could have some kind of viral, respiratory thing going on (or to say it another way - a cough!), she said the trouble is the term 'kennel cough' is basically given to any of the coughs a dog can get, but that there are different strains - just like in humans, some worse than others. She checked him over and everything was absolutely fine, heart, lungs, temp etc - no sign of anything in this throat (although this proved difficult for her to check, as Dudley as you can guess does not do sitting still! first time a vet has managed to get a clear heart reading as well for that reason!), so she didn't feel there was much point giving anything (I had guessed that would be the case anyway). Just said to maybe take him to out of the way places where people generally don't walk dogs until after he stops coughing but that after that he'll be fine to go to the usual places. I stopped on the way back to give him a quick walk on a grass verge along a busy road, wouldn't be many people's choice for dog walking. I know a small industrial area with a fair bit of grass around it that I may drive him to, not that nice but at least its better than keeping him home. I had to let my agility trainer know this morn, wish I had made another excuse now as I have a feeling she may say he needs the vaccine before coming back and I didn't really want him having it, as I have heard they often still get it or get ill with it like one of Kendals did - the vets receptionist even told me her dog was poorly after it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Awwww poor Dudley.... How long does KC last if he has it, hope he gets better soon, poor sausage xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh and it varies, although it is usually 2-3 weeks from picking up but they usually have it approx a week before any coughing starts, I'm hoping he'll only have it for about a week now.


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

Muttley had it as a pup. Vets suggested children's benilyn.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Poor Dudley that's rubbish. Are they immune to it once they've had it?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly had Kennel cough at 11 - 12 weeks, it lasted around 2 weeks. Sme days she only coughed once first thing in the morning, then other days she would be coughing all day. Gave her baby benylin to try and soothe it, I'm not sure if it did anything or not. The vet also put her on antibiotics as a precaution as she was only a young pup.

Fingers crossed Dudley manages to shift it soon! Hope he is being his usual bouncy self!

X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh Dudley sorry to read you have a cough .. looks like some new walking areas over the next few weeks .. it will all be an adventure to Dudley


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> Poor Dudley that's rubbish. Are they immune to it once they've had it?


No, I hoped it may help him build up some immunity but the vet said unfortunately not.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> Tilly had Kennel cough at 11 - 12 weeks, it lasted around 2 weeks. Sme days she only coughed once first thing in the morning, then other days she would be coughing all day. Gave her baby benylin to try and soothe it, I'm not sure if it did anything or not. The vet also put her on antibiotics as a precaution as she was only a young pup.
> 
> Fingers crossed Dudley manages to shift it soon! Hope he is being his usual bouncy self!
> 
> X


He is his usual self - He only did it twice yesterday and a really small hardly noticeable one this morning (wouldn't have noticed if hadn't been watching out for it), was hoping he had it really mildly and was already stopping, but maybe not from your description of how Tilly was. Can still hope though.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope that Dudley is 100% soon. I can't stand the thought of my fav poo being sick


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Baby benilyn and warm water with honey helped Lola settle at night when the cough was bad. Wishing your boy a speedy recovery. X


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hope gorgeous Dudley is doing ok Dawn! Lots of licks from Jasper xxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Still fine in himself, not going to stir crazy either (shouldn't speak too soon). Only been 'coughing' (doesn't really sound like a cough) 2 or 3 times each day, yesterday hardly anything but this morning did a longer louder one again, had been hoping he would be an exception and only have it for a few days. Its like when people do that horrid thing of trying to get flem down from the back of their nose, except he is not controlling it.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww bless him! Poor baby...big hugs xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to put a couple of drops of Olbas Oil in a bowl of hot water and leave it on a work top at night which really helped one of my previous dogs. Hope Dudley gets better soon.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> I used to put a couple of drops of Olbas Oil in a bowl of hot water and leave it on a work top at night which really helped one of my previous dogs. Hope Dudley gets better soon.


Thank you, if he gets worse I'll remember that, the frustrating thing is he is fine (don't get me wrong - I want him to stay fine!), went all day today with no 'cough' then at 7pm I heard a small one.


----------

